# Can somebody please help me with these questions?



## siwep (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep so deleted this because nobody seems to want to help. Thanks anyway for anybody who bothered to read what i've said.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 25, 2011)

You already posted this thread.


----------



## NikonME (Jun 25, 2011)

I have NEVER had a teacher who wasnt willing to give me the correct answers to questions I answered incorrectly on any test I ever took. All I needed to do was ask. That was part of the learning process. Often the teacher was willing to sit with me after class and discuss the wrong answers.

I think you are trying to get answers to a bit of homework or an online course, perhaps some you were too lazy to look up.


----------



## flea77 (Jun 25, 2011)

I still say you should have received a book or have notes from the class that will answer these, we are not going to do your school work for you, and we should not.

I will however give you two hints:

Q8 answer took me about a minute to find, hint: Enclyopedia

Q21 you really did not pay attention in class at all did you? hint: It is not a fraction.

Allan


----------



## siwep (Jun 26, 2011)

you're all idiots who probably dont know the answer and are just being dicks about it. no the teacher could not give me the answers probably because the resit is the same test as the previous one. you're all useless. as for question 21 i've worked out its a degree sign and it means that the degree of ?? goes up 3 degrees every stop. whether this is air temp or something i have no idea. 
*Bitter Jeweler you already posted a useless response gtfo*


----------



## siwep (Jun 26, 2011)

what a useless ****ing forum filled with useless trolling idiots.


----------



## NikonME (Jun 26, 2011)

siwep,

I'm Sorry, You Are The Weakest Link. Goodbye.


----------

